
Ron Gilbert Publishes Source Code for Delores - svendahlstrand
https://grumpygamer.com/delores_dev
======
trynewideas
Mostly closed license: "You may not use, alter or redistribute this Software
for commercial purposes or in any manner that isn't for personal or hobby
reasons. This includes, but is not limited to, selling altered or unaltered
versions of this Software, or including advertisements of any kind in altered
or unaltered versions of this source."

Also: "This repository does not include the source code for the engine, it is
just the source for the game Delores." The engine is offered as a Win10 and
macOS binary only.

Also: "Delores is coded in a custom language called Dinky that is based on and
inspired by Squirrel."

Also: it requires the use of FMOD, a proprietary audio system.

These aren't knocks, just things worth being aware of before getting too
excited at the headline.

------
anta40
"P.S. The dev engine has all the same limitations as the game, so Mac 10.10,
Win 10 (dx12) and unfortunately (at this time) no Linux build"

No Linux build yet. Ouch. Well at least better than nothing.

